# a/c shuts off



## jwb023 (Aug 17, 2010)

hello,...i have a new 2010 jayco jayflight G-2...for 3 mos its been near a lake,..however,this last trip,the a/c is shutting off,and sometimes throws a brkr....does'nt matter wjere the thermo is set,..even fan wont come on in 'on' pos,when it does this?..i was thinking a thermo switch,may be opening,unit too hot,etc?..any info pls........jwb


----------



## JSSML (Aug 16, 2010)

Sounds like an electrical issue. If it was the thermostat then it would not blow a breaker as it is a remote control for the AC unit and uses milli volts. I would either contact your dealer if still under warranty. It could be anything from a defective power supply to a loose cable the grounds and blows the breaker. good luck..


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

At certin times of year when electrical demand is high, (hot summer) you'll find that the power output at the shore line may be a lot lower than you think. If there's not enough power to feed the AC when it starts up, your breaker will trip. Your trailer may be just fine. Test it out on your next adventure or when the weather is cooler and the demand is not as high.


----------

